# Remove a GoPro helmet mount?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a DH mtb helmet from a friend and he stuck a GoPro mount on the side. Does anyone have any advice to remove the mount?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pull it off? they're double sided tape.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Apply heat to it then pull it off, for example with a hairdryer


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've removed a Contour mount a couple of times. Sharp thin paring knife, go slow, be patient.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I've got a Contour mount on my snow helmet and it seems pretty solid. Like it would leave all of the adhesive on if I just pulled it off. I'll try heating and shaving. I guess I can always WD40 if there is any left. Just looking to avoid the mess if there was an easier option.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I used a wide exacto blade to remove the contour mount. Just worked slowly and lifted a corner, sliced, lifted, sliced, etc. Take your time and it's not bad...


----------

